# What a Nimrod!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This guy is a real Nimrod....

Sheriff Edwards told us, "I don't care who he is. If he's selling crystal meth in Canadian County, he's going to jail."

http://kfor.com/2012/05/31/emergency-management-impostor-busted-in-drug-sting/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Best line in the whole article: Due to a new asset forfeiture law, the county is the proud owner of a well equipped new pickup truck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This guys an idiot. Is it just me or wouldn't most folk think about changing their name if it was Nimrod?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Nimrod" - what are the chances?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You should know, if you break the law, you're going to get caught, because you're a Nimrod. 

Just think, somewhere out there, there is a woman dreaming of becoming Mrs. Nimrod.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey now, my great-great grandfather was named Nimrod and I'm 100% telling y'all the truth. I'll ask my grandfather if he knows anything about the name


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Nimrod" brings all the girls to the yard.....


----------

